# Redemption



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Hugo & I passed the BH yesterday,
after stumbling on it just 3 weeks ago. 

<span style="color: #3333FF">If at first you don't succeed!</span> 

Glad to get it behind us!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Dan and Hugo!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh hey, congrats!!! Wooo!

Can't wait to see the next braggg for SchH1!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT Dan.. Congratulations... to you and Hugo!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Dan!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Huge congratulations!!!









Wayne


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Way to go Hugo & Dan...only 3 weeks and passing- that is something to brag about!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It was 3 weeks since stumbling...but we've been at it since he was 5 mos...with a few month break last fall and he'll be 2 next month.

It was a comedy of errors, mostly mine, 3 weeks ago. Not wanting to
wait another 6 mos to try again, got lucky and did not have to drive to 
OH next week or IN next month try again. 

That old persistent and consistent axiom of training should not be ignored.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I got this PM: I answered, but in case this may help anyone else,
decided to post here about it:



> Quote:If you don't mind, could you please share with me what went wrong on your first attempt? I am planning on trying for my very first BH next month and I'm already really nervous! Also, did you have to take the test? Was it exactly the same as the one on the USA website or do they change it up?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherddog.com/members/forms/BH_Written_Examination.pdf
> 
> ...


Well several things went wrong.
First of all, I had changed food about a month before, from old Canidae to TOTW Bison, which is 30% protein...too high. My female got loose stools, and Hugo got a bit inattentive, climbed the fence a couple times. I always would take him to work with me, but the week before, the got up and decided to come find me, left the server room, and went into the HR lady's office, so got banned from coming to work, which is unfortunate, because he was always better after spending the day with me than if running with the other two all day and being spoiled by my wife, his Mommy who babies his fluffy butt. Too much serotonin in his walnut sized brain. So I had just changed to 24% Salmon & Sweet potato, but just 2 days before trial. He was whining more, and listening less, but is better now,weeks later.

Second, I forgot his scorebook, so had to post a $50 bond or loose my entry fee. This was disconcerting, and messed with my attitude.

Third, when I went to potty him he was so excited he lifted his leg for the first time, got a noseful of females who ran their routines last the day before because they just came off their cycle. He didn't care about me, treats or toys, only wanted to sniff.

Fourth, I brought my wife, so back in the car, she complained he was pheromonal, and stunk, and it was my fault for not having gotten him fixed before now (he'll be 2 yrs old next month). Not what I wanted or needed to hear, either. She never comes to training. More on that later.

Then, though I had checked the board, and was supposed to go onto the field second in our pairing, meaning we would do the routine first, then the long down, which I had hoped for, because it was more likely he'd not break his down if we'd ran the routine. But seconds before we were on, the lady who I was paired with and her
breeder/trainer talked to the secretary, and said I had to go first. So that too messed with my head. Not wanting to argue, we went. He forged, almost jumped on the judge, didn't auto-sit, I had to tell him to sit to check in. At that moment my wife snapped a picture, hambone turned and saw Mommy, struck a pose, and thought, "Oh, it's Mommy!" Not that he was paying much attention anyhow, but now he was focused on her! He did the long down without breaking, but whined and was watching her instead of quietly watching me! Then the onlead routine was more sniffing instead of watching me, so wide turns and slow autosit. Group was OK, but when I unleashed him and went to start, I looked down and he was gone! All I could see was his fluffy butt headed to the crowd, he was going to find Mommy! Had I been in a more gleeful mood, I might have thought to whistle, and salvaged it, but instead I called his name, then hollered Come, then his name again, all the while, he could not hear as he was on a mission to locate her. That's 3 ignored commands, so we were DQ'd. 
Not able to move onto part B.

So yes I was nervous, but the trial gods were simply not smiling on our efforts this day, though they likely were laughing hysterically! Any one of these things was not a good sign, together it was a perfect storm in humility and embarrassment. Not the least of which was frustration and anger on my part for forgetting the book, bringing my wife, getting pushed out of sequence...ya dee da.
Hugo needs me to be not only calm and strong, but a bit more animated to make it fun...and I failed him there because it was not going well enough for me to be gleeful!

So when you stop laughing, realize anything can happen, as Murphy loves trials. But if you visualize success, stay calm and strong, and leave distractions like his Mom at home, like we did 3 weeks later, the outcome is more likely to be success!

The written test was exactly the same. That I managed to pass. It was not a part of the DVG BH, but everything else was exactly the same. 

The traffic part was about 10 people crowding around us while he was in a sit, all talking, moving, shiking my hand, patting my back.
Then heel out, come back in, down, same converging crowd doing same routine. Then the tie out and leave, have a stranger visit and
speak to the dog (the judge did that), another stranger with a dog walk nearby...then walking, be approched by 2 cars going slow and near, honking, then another come back stop and ask for directions, handler sitting the dog and giving directions near driver side door, and then joggers and bicycle with bell.

Do not think of your fear of his jumping, but expect him to stay sitting or downed. They can read us like a book, and will do what we expect them to do. Visualize success rather than dread disaster.

Best of luck to you, hope this helps you and anyone else facing their first trial!!!!

We come here for support and learning...be wise, and learn from my many mistakes!

-DanO


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats on the BH!!!! 

I totally understnd your frustrating day. I was showing Kayos in AKC obedience and my hubby came to watch, 2 dasy in a row she left the ring on the off lead to find papa!!! He stays home now. 

No matter how hard you train, they are not robots and stuff happens.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A *VERY BIG *







Dan!!
After a little stumbling , hanging in and going again payed off.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations!
What a GREAT post about what went wrong. I'm sure that will help a lot of people.


----------

